# excited to/about



## akana

How might you translate the following types of expressions into Finnish?

"I'm excited to start school again."
"Are you excited about your new job?"
"Henri was excited to see grandma after so many years."

I suspect maybe something with jännittyä or jännää, but I don't see these types of expressions often. Is this just something that Finns aren't likely to say?

Kiitoksia!


----------



## sakvaka

_On jännää aloittaa taas koulu.
Olen innoissani, että pääsen taas takaisin koulun penkille._

_Tykkäätkö [siitä] uudesta työstäsi? 
__Oletko innoissasi uudesta työstäsi?
_
I wouldn't recommend _onko kivaa, kun sait sen työn_ - this could be interpreted as a caustic response_.

Jännä _is a suitable translation only when you are eagerly waiting for something to happen.

_Henristä oli jännä[ä] nähdä isoäiti niin monen vuoden jälkeen.
Henristä oli mahtavaa/kivaa/mielenkiintoista nähdä isoäiti kaikkien näiden vuosien jälkeen._

Other Finns, do you agree with me that both the alternatives (_on jännä/jännää tehdä jtk_) are acceptable in standard language?


----------



## sammio

_Jännä_ sounds very informal to me, I would always use the word _jännittävä_ instead of it when it comes to standard language.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My ear agrees with sammio.


----------



## sakvaka

I agree with you, "jännä" is informal, and so is "tykätä". But this is merely a warning - you have to be capable of using different registers of Finnish.

Ps. In fact, that's not what I asked you. Mitä mieltä olette, saako lauseissa "on X:ää tehdä jotakin" käyttää sekä partitiivia että nominatiivia?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Ps. In fact, that's not what I asked you. Mitä mieltä olette, saako lauseissa "on X:ää tehdä jotakin" käyttää sekä partitiivia että nominatiivia?


Oops! Sorry, I wasn't paying attention. Yes, both cases work just fine.


----------



## sammio

Nominatiivi tuntuu minusta puhekieliseltä, en käyttäisi yleiskielessä. Tosin se voi johtua vain siitä, että puheessani käytän aina nominatiivia, joten ehkä siksi yleiskielessä haluaisin käyttää sitä toista vaihtoehtoa.


----------



## akana

sakvaka said:


> I wouldn't recommend _onko kivaa, kun sait sen työn_ - this could be interpreted as a caustic response_.
> _



Thanks for the help! Sakvaka, could you elaborate a bit on the above? Would this seem sarcastic, or... And would it be specific to the example above?


----------

